# Back in the day



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Oil field 1920 Dodge car - unbelievable*
Thought you would enjoy this one! These guys must be nuts!!

*Subject:*Oil field 1920 Dodge car - unbelievable

So you went out and spent $40k - 60k on a new 4-wheel drive truck and put big off-road tires on it so you could get to work out in the oilfields. You could have bought a 1920's era Dodge!

As this video demonstrates, our roads have come a long way in 94 years. One must wonder if many of our 4 wheel drive and ATVs could do as well as this old Dodge sedan did.

This is amazing old footage!

CLICK ON:





​​​


----------

